# The Passion of the Chuuch ##Official Movie##



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice work man


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice shit bro. What's going on at the end of the video? It looks like you're dishing gear to local kids?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm not a huge urban junky but these guys are probably my favorite. Looks like another amazing job done.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Great job! The concrete wipe outs made me cringe.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHUUCH (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks guys.

Yeah that was in South Dakota and we were boarding this park and kids got off school and checked it out. They were super hyped and my friend Alex Lockwood is from there so he went back home and grabbed some old setups for some kids. There's a local ski lift there, Great Bear, so hopefully they can try it out.


----------

